# Brush prices



## user12499 (Dec 28, 2011)

I live close to the wooster brush factory and I use to be able to but bridge direct from the factory outlet store. They now closed it. Sherwin williams and my sales rep matched my price I was getting brushes for. I use all sizes but mainly a 2.5 angle silver tip wooster brush. 

Not bad huh?? 
What do other guys use?? What kind of pricing are you getting?


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

I might be the odd guy out on this one...but I don't buy many brushes. I use a BM 65125 (2.5 made by Wooster) and it lasts forever as long as I take care of them.


----------



## user12499 (Dec 28, 2011)

Wood511 said:


> I might be the odd guy out on this one...but I don't buy many brushes. I use a BM 65125 (2.5 made by Wooster) and it lasts forever as long as I take care of them.


Awesome!
I keep em clean and they last as well!
Wooster makes the best brush IMO!


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Wood511 said:


> I might be the odd guy out on this one...but I don't buy many brushes. I use a BM 65125 (2.5 made by Wooster) and it lasts forever as long as I take care of them.


Thats an awesome brush, also made by Wooster. I used it exclusively for years along with the 65330 for cutting ceiling lines. My only gripe with that brush was being limited on hold capacity but even though the Proform Picasso gets the most action these days, that 65125 came to mind more than a few times in certain situations where I know the 65125 would outperform the PIC1-2.5 like shoe for example. The 65125 hugs small rounded pieces better than an all poly brush. The 65125 also seems to cut 1/8' reveals better than the PIC1-2.5


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

i started out useing durons 2.5 silver squirrel 30+ yrs ago i went to a 3" wooster about 5 yrs after and never looked back, 3" hold ALOT more paint imho


----------



## user12499 (Dec 28, 2011)

wills fresh coat said:


> i started out useing durons 2.5 silver squirrel 30+ yrs ago i went to a 3" wooster about 5 yrs after and never looked back, 3" hold ALOT more paint imho


Yes I'd agree. But my fingers an wrist spaz out sometime after long days of Cutting My middle finger will spaz straight out. So I stick to 2.5 and no problems.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

2.5 sash
the bud light of brushes


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Next thread will be miller showing his 30k in paint sales, lol


----------



## user12499 (Dec 28, 2011)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Next thread will be miller showing his 30k in paint sales, lol


That would be double your annual salary huh? Lol


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Mine's bigger


----------



## user12499 (Dec 28, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> Mine's bigger


That's not what your wife said! Lol


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

you sure know how to make friends. Sheeze...


----------



## user12499 (Dec 28, 2011)

PatsPainting said:


> you sure know how to make friends. Sheeze...


Nothing but a joke.... Inhale some more paint fumes and grow a sense of humor. Shheeeeze!!!


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Millerspropainting said:


> I live close to the wooster brush factory and I use to be able to but bridge direct from the factory outlet store. They now closed it. Sherwin williams and my sales rep matched my price I was getting brushes for. I use all sizes but mainly a 2.5 angle silver tip wooster brush. I get the
> For 5.50 each. Or 33.00 for a case of 6.
> Not bad huh??
> What do other guys use?? What kind of pricing are you getting?


Local paint store sells them for around 7 dollars. We are liking more and more the chinex bristle corona's.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Miller can you start a thread on how much you pay for grids and roller pans? I think I may be getting rear ended at 78 cents a grid.


----------



## user12499 (Dec 28, 2011)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Miller can you start a thread on how much you pay for grids and roller pans? I think I may be getting rear ended at 78 cents a grid.


Yes you are!!! That's double


----------

